# WTB white kings



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

I am looking for a few pairs of white utility kings. Thanks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You've come to the right place. We have an enormous amount of Kings right now in the San Francisco area and the rescue group is willing to ship. You would have your pic of many, many Kings, mostly white. Where are you located? Please give us more information and also contact Elizabeth Young through her website: http://www.rescuereport.org/. She will be happy to give you more information!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

as long as they are not gonna be used for food!!


----------



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

They wont be used for food. I just like how the kings look. not a real fan of fancy breeds. I have 2 lofts one for my white homers . and the other i have one pair of show kings and one pair of giant homer.


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

hi

i got some king young and old how many you need? 10.00 each


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Madison, did you contact Elizabeth?


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a female show king for a friend. If anyone might have one for sale please let me know.... [email protected]

Thanks Lucas


----------



## skyrider (Dec 12, 2009)

Looking for a pair of show king,perfer white and also show quality Nuns.


----------



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Madison, did you contact Elizabeth?


yeah I emailed her but never got a respond


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

MadisonPigeon said:


> yeah I emailed her but never got a respond


If you fill out and send her an adoption application, that will speed things along. There is a link to the application at the bottom of http://www.mickaboo.org/mickacoo.html. There is also a link to the available birds - what a bunch of beauties!


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry for invading on the post but I'm also looking for 2 wtb to adopt. I dont want to go and buy kings from the pet store because I'll just be contributing to the over population. I'm in the south los angeles area and really dont know where to look. I volunteered at a shelter, but they never had any pigeons. If anyone is in the area and is looking to downsize there flock I'm happy in taking 2. I dont have much space, but I think a 4x3x4 is quite comfortable, my other 2 pigeons think so. 

Thanks, 
Ruben


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Just for information, some lofts here sell the White Kings for INR 10,000. One of the priced breeds here in pigeons, I think mainly because Kings are not very common in this mainland, what an irony


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

i went to 2 of my local shelters and they all said that they dont take pigeons of any kind. if they receive them they just let them go. i guess they dont know how easy it is to care for them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Vivi said:


> i went to 2 of my local shelters and they all said that they dont take pigeons of any kind. if they receive them they just let them go. i guess they dont know how easy it is to care for them.


Which is how they end up emaciated and injured at places like Elizabeth's. Domestic pigeons, especially the fancy breeds, don't do very well in the wild. That's really sad that those shelters don't care for them


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Which is how they end up emaciated and injured at places like Elizabeth's. Domestic pigeons, especially the fancy breeds, don't do very well in the wild. That's really sad that those shelters don't care for them


I went and took a look at elizabeths website and was wondering if you think she is willing to ship 2 pigeons all the way down here to south los angeles?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Vivi said:


> I went and took a look at elizabeths website and was wondering if you think she is willing to ship 2 pigeons all the way down here to south los angeles?


They've been shipped before, so I don't see why not


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks for the input. im going to check out the rest of my local shelters to see if any come up. im in no rush.


----------

